# Atlantic Beach, NC timeshare question?



## Janie (Mar 1, 2008)

I have three units reserved for the first week in July this coming summer.  Two are at Peppertree Atlantic Beach (one in the older section, one in the newer section) and one is at A Place at the Beach.  

Where are these resorts located in relation to one another?  They are all on the same street (Fort Macon Road or something like that).  

Are the old and new sections of Peppertree on the same grounds?  How far apart are they?

How far away is Place at the Beach from Peppertree?

(Three families plus an extra adult are doing this trip, one family is my husband's parents who are in their eighties and need to be close to another family member.  I'm trying to think about where to put everyone to keep them all happy.)

Thanks in advance, we are so excited about this vacation!


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2008)

*peppertree*

all are located in the same complex.  Newer is by the indoor pool, older is either close to ocean, by the smaller pool and tennis court or around the bigger peanut shaped pool.  Nothing is more than a 3-4 minute walk.  All units share all amenities. 
fyi-Peppertree is across a 10 foot wide (if that) residential street with very nice beach frontage--only homes on either side, so not ever crowded.
We are owners, so feel free to PM me with other questions.
I don't know where A Place is--it must be to the left of the bridge, b/c I have drive all the way to Emerald Isle and never seen it the other way (right of the bridge).
Elaine


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 1, 2008)

*A Place At the Beach*

As Elaine suggested, it is to the left of the bridge.  At the most, it is a 10-minute drive from Peppertree Atlantic Beach.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 1, 2008)

I would guess about a mile or so between the two resorts.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 2, 2008)

tonyg said:


> I would guess about a mile or so between the two resorts.



Make sure you have plenty of water to drink that week. Also, have a cooler filled up also. IT will be HOT and HUMID. It can reach 96 and be humid that when you step outside, you feel all wet.   Enjoy. Y'ALL COME BACK.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a thought...we stayed at A place at the Beach several summers ago and our unit was quite a long walk to the beach and I think there might have been a few sets of steps. I don't know if this is an issue for anyone in your group. The pool area was very clean and nice but the interiors at the time were alittle dark and dated. If they have not been refurbed I would give this condo to your least picky traveler in your group. We did love out week there. The ocean was beautiful and calm. You may want to take plenty of reading material with you incase it rains...IMO there is not alot to do there besides relaxing on the beach.
have a great time.


----------



## Janie (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info and advice!  We have been to Atlantic Beach before in the summer (although not to a timeshare) so we're prepared to relax and be hot!


----------



## drtobasco (Apr 8, 2008)

*A Place at the Beach has great waterslide*

We've traded into A Place at the Beach for the past two summers.  Both times there was a lot of construction.  They've been doing a lot of renovations, so there's a  possibility you may get a fabulous new unit or "next on the list" unit (we've had one of each with no real complaints).

Access to the beach is *on site* - that's important to us because I hate having to cross traffic with beach gear and kids in tow.   

The pool is very nice with a new built-in waterslide (the kind that you ride down on foam mats like at a waterpark).  Our 6 year old LOVED it. Hours and hours  of up the hill and down the slide! The place wasn't very crowded so he didn't have to wait in line and ended up befriending come other kids there.  They've also got a playground in the center courtyard with swings and stuff.

If  anyone in your party has kids put them in the Place at the Beach unit and they'll thank you for it.


----------



## Mel7706 (Apr 9, 2008)

*A Place At The Beach*

Two or three years ago they had a management change and things have gotten progressively better. This is according to the folks I have met who own there.  The staff was extremely helpful and pleasant. I think you will be pleased.


----------



## drtobasco (Apr 9, 2008)

Also, regarding A Place at the Beach, the center courtyard I mentioned in my previous post is huge and grassy.  Big enough to throw frisbees, fly a kite, or dare I say start up a touch football game.  The grills are down by the pool as well.


----------



## drtobasco (Apr 9, 2008)

*Showing My Geekiness*

You can use the Google Earth application to view satellite images of both resorts - getting a feel for how they're set up and how far away things are.
http://earth.google.com/

*Peppertree Atlantic*
Enter the following address into Google Earth's search box...
  715 W. Fort Macon Rd, Atlantic Beach, NC 

This will zero in on the entrance gate but you can see the whole resort, including the peanut shaped pool and the street you cross to get to the beach that Elaine mentioned above.  You can also see all of the surrounding private residences - you should pretty much have the beach to yourselves.

*A Place at the Beach*
Enter the following address into Google Earth's search box...
  1904 East Fort Macon Road, Atlantic Beach, NC 

You can see the resort as two Y shaped buildings with the grass courtyard between.  You can even see the playground, pool and waterslide from the satellite imagery.

Pull back on either image for a bigger view and you can get a feel for the distance between the two.

Ain't technology fun?


----------



## shar (Apr 10, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that only those people who are registered as staying at A Place At The Beach may use the pool and fantastic water slide.  They issue parking and pool passes and check to make sure everyone has one.  This may make a difference as to who you have registered as staying there.

The location is not that far from Fort Macon State Park.  Nice place to visit if you get there early and need to "kill time".  Have your bathing suits  and towels available.

Shar


----------



## JudyJ (Apr 12, 2008)

*Have Fun*

APat Beach was my first RCI resort but the last I made an actual visit to -- post-purchase.  I wondered why I waited so long.  
My recollection is that it's only 10 minutes from the Peppertree as others state.  I thought the beach at APat was very, very nice and wide.  The pool is also quite nice.  Most restaurant options are on the other side of the bridge.

The resort sometimes gets minimal reviews but it's just fine, not the luxurious decor of "Orlando", is all.  We owners have put quite a bit into renovating the siding and such, yet the owner's fee never seems to rise accordingly.  A great place to own!


----------

